# New 1967 GTO exhaust manifold casting



## 67gtoconv (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello,
I just received a new exhaust manifold for my 1967 Pontiac motor, 462 CI, and there is a gap in the casting (straight part between center d-ports (separator?)), right at the face where it attaches to the head. It is only about 1/8" wide, but it is deep (about 1/4" from the face of the manifold). I was told by the manufacturer that it should not be a problem, but I can't resolve the fact in my mind that it was put there for a purpose (keep cylinders separated) and there will be blow by between them right at the manifold connection to the head. This may be a problem, but I am not getting the feeling from the manufacturer that they are worried about it.
Anyone else have this issue, or better yet, is this a problem?
Thanks


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

More info please on this ex manifold. what side? Am assuming its a standard log style manifold, not a repro RA exhaust manifold.


----------



## 67gtoconv (Jan 8, 2014)

It is a repo RA manifold, right side.


----------



## 1966 GTO KID (Oct 10, 2011)

*Would a picture be possible?*

Pictures will help bring closure on this issue.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Agree, love to see a pic. Sounds odd, but do agree should not going to hurt performance. Are these '67 repro manifolds the Classic brand (from Ames, OPGI, old PY, Y1, Parts Place) or are they from Ram Air Restorations?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Please post a pic. At the price of these manifolds, do you really want to settle for a defective one? I know I wouldn't....those days are over for me.


----------

